# Swift Craft Monkey



## Miz Jenny (Feb 19, 2014)

Followed a link to SCM's blog and ordered her e-book on lotion making. $29 and the money goes to help Canadian kids. Money well-spent IMO. So, being extremely right-brained which doesn't embrace chemistry, this book explains things so that even I can, for the most part, understand it. I'm printing out different sections to study. All the recipes use distilled water and the steps don't change. She gives fantastic explanations of different ingredients. Her section on preservatives is great. BTW, grapefruit seed extract is NOT a preservative. My goal is to make a beautiful lotion. Her blog is going to become one of my everyday visits. I'm sure I'm late to the party on this one, but better late than never.


----------



## lsg (Feb 19, 2014)

My favorite of her e-books is the one on shampoos.  She sure knows her stuff.


----------



## new12soap (Feb 19, 2014)

Susan is the bomb. LOVE her, she absolutely knows her stuff and can back it all up, and generously shares it with the world.

Did I mention I LOVE her?


----------



## Lindy (Feb 19, 2014)

Once we set the date for the Canadian conference with the Association she is going to be doing a workshop and I simply can't wait!  She is my go to on a lot of information.


----------



## Miz Jenny (Feb 19, 2014)

I'm so impressed with her knowledge and straightforward way of presenting it. Anne Watson's book Smart Lotionmaking is very difficult to follow and not convenient to following the steps.


----------



## Lindy (Feb 19, 2014)

She is very knowledgeable and knows how to present that knowledge in a way that it is easily understood...


----------



## new12soap (Feb 19, 2014)

lindy said:


> once we set the date for the canadian conference with the association she is going to be doing a workshop and i simply can't wait! She is my go to on a lot of information.


 
very jealous!!!


----------



## paillo (Feb 19, 2014)

She is my go-to for everything lotions, preservatives and science. I always wind up browsing other topics in her blog and learning more than I'd asked for. She's amazing. Me too, Lindy, I am so envious!


----------



## Miz Jenny (Feb 19, 2014)

Lindy said:


> She is very knowledgeable and knows how to present that knowledge in a way that it is easily understood...



YES! I'm going to make the simple lotion this week. Customers frequently ask if I have a lightweight lotion instead of just butters or cremes. This will satisfy that niche. I'm also ready to redesign my "buttercreme" and will try her recipe.


----------



## Ktaggard (Feb 20, 2014)

Love her too! Her emulsified sugar scrub recipe is the best!!!! I have one customer that is making me famous (at least in my little town) because of this recipe.  She gives these scrubs to everyone!!!  I must admit, I don't mind!


----------

